# Tele style Kit-single cutaway



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Took the plunge yesterday and ordered a kit. Bad case of GAS. now the waiting starts. no idea how long to receive it. my fingers are crossed.
its to be a swamp ash body with maple neck and rosewood fretboard. I want it to "match" my 90's MIJ Strat. with a dark walnut finish.
standard electric configuration. 21 fret, 6 string standard bridge, grover Kluson tuners, 4 bolt neck, 5 screw pickguard, flat front and back
as soon as I receive i am going to be pestering for advice on the electrics. I don't want to mod, just good quality electronics ("original?").will have to see what they supply.
And, I will want advice for the initial set up, if possible.( i'm not a player as yet)
all donations of help gratefully received.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Where is the kit from? I have been interested in doing something like this.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

TDU
I ordered the kit from www.internationalluthiers.com out of Tulsa Oklahoma.
They offer the double cutaway and the single cutaway with various wood options.(plus other luthier supplies) approx $320.00 cdn delivered, and probably some customs duty on top?
This is my first time dealing with them. That is why I have my fingers crossed.
I would suggest you by all means check out their site, but wait and see how I make out with receiving my order.
I will update this post when I have it in my hot little GAS infected hands. LOL
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

Do you know if they offer belly and forearm relief contours (like a Strat body) on their Tele bodies? I don't see it on their site.

Do they allow you to upgrade kit parts?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Can't really tell from the pictures if the bodies are contoured or not.I suppose that could be done at home prior to finishing.I was expecting the single cutaway to be flat both sides, but I'll take it contoured no problem.
Not many "up grades" available except tuners, choice of colour(s) prefinished, and pickguard colours for the double cutaway.
Choice of: basswood, alder, swamp ash or mahogany bodies.
necks: Maple with maple, rosewos or ebony
no details on electrics either. would be easy to upgrade while assembling.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Glad to hear that you ordered it. You will have a lot of fun putting it together.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*impatient !*

ordered the kit on Apr.12. no confirmation of order.nothing.
tried phoning for past 3 days, always busy. anxiety was setting in.
spoke to someone at site finally this am. said they are very busy, with phone ringing off wall. chap i spoke to says had to wait for a run of the bodies through shop. my kit is to ship later today or first thing tomorrow and to allow up to 2 weeks delivery. Chap says will be very pleased when i finally receive.big sigh!
will keep you posted.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> ordered the kit on Apr.12. no confirmation of order.nothing.
> tried phoning for past 3 days, always busy. anxiety was setting in.
> spoke to someone at site finally this am. said they are very busy, with phone ringing off wall. chap i spoke to says had to wait for a run of the bodies through shop. my kit is to ship later today or first thing tomorrow and to allow up to 2 weeks delivery. Chap says will be very pleased when i finally receive.big sigh!
> will keep you posted.
> ...


How did this turn out?

Did you get the kit okay?

What was the border hit like?

How is the kit?

Pics of the guitar?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Never received kit.
ordered Apr.12.
phoned Apr. 26, after lots of busy signals, finally spoke to some one, said were out of bodies and my kit would ship in 2 weeks.

phoned may 23, after lots of busy signals, spoke to some one, said would ship priority mail in the next couple of days.

this is July 18. still nothing. Have basically given up on these guys.

haven't got around to trying another supplier as yet due to other priorities, like enjoying the weather.
will probably look into again in the fall.
thanks for the interest.

cheers
RIFF WRATH


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Bummer man. Hope you didn't get boned financially.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

1. Registered letter/AR card, paper mail, requesting refund, copy to file, copy to BBB in Tulsa.

2. Cover letter to BBB in Tulsa, with (1) as attachment, paper mail.


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

peter benn said:


> 1. Registered letter/AR card, paper mail, requesting refund, copy to file, copy to BBB in Tulsa.
> 
> 2. Cover letter to BBB in Tulsa, with (1) as attachment, paper mail.


You can also recover your money if you paid by credit card and it comes with some kind of coverage for this type of situation.

Or do as Peter said. A long time ago, I ordered a Twin Reverb from a music shop in the States; it took me 6 months to get it and they moved only when I send them an "official letter".


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I have to do a double check on my visa statements going back to April, but pretty sure i wasn't billed.
geez, now you guy's have got me worried - LOL
I don't know what to say about these people as yet, as I did confirm my order twice?
cheers
RIFF


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

very interesting. transaction went through on July 17. will give it a couple more weeks to see if the kit actually arrives (1 month already?). If not I guess it will be a Visa problem.

here's hoping, but I recently purchased a Tele squite fat standard from TDU, a member of this site.

how many Tele's are we allowed to own ... lol

cheers
RIFF


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> very interesting. transaction went through on July 17. will give it a couple more weeks to see if the kit actually arrives (1 month already?). If not I guess it will be a Visa problem.
> 
> here's hoping, but I recently purchased a Tele squite fat standard from TDU, a member of this site.
> 
> ...


More than 16 is just silly.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

whew...been trying to get satisfaction and the guitar kit...getting close to bugging visa.....be one year in April....talked to my newest best girl friend Cindy at internat. luthiers last Tues....she phoned again this morning with a USPS tracking number.....it's on its way......now the anticipation of what the quality of this kit is like....I'm not superstituous but it is tough to type with your fingers crossed.....swamp ash tele style, maple neck, rosewood fingerboard, grovercluson tuners...going to finish to match my strat....walnut .....
so far so good for '09
cheers
RIFF


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have been getting the kit craving again and saw this thread updated lol. Good thing I never bought one from that company. That's a total pain.

You still rockin the Fat Tele? I finally found my dream Tele believe it or not. It took 5 of them, but this one is actually perfect for me.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*finally*

well I received my tele style kit this morning......only took 10 months.....now the bad stuff: missing the tuners, the nut, string ferrules and the pickguard, and no holes drilled, except for the peg head.no big deal. frets a little rough at the ends.
magnet for the neck pickup broken away. pickups are "no name". 
now for the good: pots are CTS, the neck is beautiful, and the swamp ash grain on the body (not contoured) is georgeous......neck sits nicely into pocket....good workmanship...I guess overall I am happy to have the kit but would definetly not ever deal with these people again....The missing pieces etc. are not worth the aggrivation of contacting them ...good lesson learned...I should be able to purchase what I need locally (around $70) and I have a set of tele pickups in stock....the control knobs have green abalone tops...gonna call her the green eyed lady...lol.....
when I get it finished I'll try to post pictures. 
thanks for your interest
cheers
RIFF


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

OUCH. For additional parts and future kits can I suggest Stewart McDonald. They sell all kinds of kits and are a VERY reputable business.
They will definitely be able to help you out to fininsh your kit and they carry many different type of pick ups, tuners, necks, pick guards, etc. Top quality ata reasonale price. 
I have ordered tools and purfling, I am building an acoustic, from them and everything has arrived very promptly and in good shape.

Brian


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

bscott
thanks for the advice. I have actually had a few dealings with stewmac for various odds and ends and highly recommend them.
cheers
RIFF


----------

